# Pirogue jackplate question / hydrodynamics



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

How wide is the transom? These boats are very sensitive to heavy motors because they generally have narrow transoms. I have a 16' flat back pirogue that is 30" wide at the bottom of the transom. Proportionally, this looks about right for the design. I have a heavy 20 hp Go-Devil on it and it squats badly. If you put a 30-40 hp on your boat, I suspect you'll squat it badly.

Nate


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Cool boat though!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A couple things come to mind.

Is the boat rated for 40?
Will a 40 fit in the slot?
Ask the builder these questions as he may have tried it already.


----------



## Capt Sam (Sep 20, 2015)

DuckNut said:


> A couple things come to mind.
> 
> Is the boat rated for 40?
> Will a 40 fit in the slot?
> Ask the builder these questions as he may have tried it already.


So the boat's hull is rated for 60hp, but the slotted transom only fits a 20 (odd I know). The builder showed me a few pictures of boats brackets and 25-30's on the back, but every picture I've seen there is a man on the bow (+trolling motor) to keep it from showing the true sitting angle. Once I take delivery I'm going to float the boat and sit on the back to get an idea for how much weight the transom should hold without squatting badly


----------

